# Questions about engine



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello all I had a few questions and if some one could answer them for me I would greatly appreciate it. I listed some pictures of my engine block code. I have a 69 gto. This engine is not number matching. Can some one let me know if I am right. Can some one tell me what these number are and what year engine this is. Vin number 2426798136109


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

You need to find more info. The YS code was used on engines from 1965 to 1974. You need to find the engine block casting code. The casting code for 64 to 67 blocks are found on the distrubutor pad. Starting in mid 1967 they put the casting code behind cylinder # 8.

Starting in late 1967 the car's VIN was stamped on the front of the block vertically in a very fine font near the timing chain cover.

The intake code is a 1968 to 1969.
The water pump code is a 1969 400.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, you will find a block date code by the distributor, your data plate indicates an early production. Pontiac changed from an 8-bolt water pump in early 69 to a very hard to find 4" 11 bolt water pump and then in mid year 69 changed to a 4.5 inch 11 bolt WP. 

The engine unit number is stamped with the YS letter code, in early 67 this code was listed on the billing history and as Roger That said "Starting in late 1967 the car's VIN was stamped on the front of the block vertically in a very fine font near the timing chain cover."
Some of the plants continued to list the engine unit number. If you have ordered the PHS documents check the billing history. I don't recall if Baltimore continued listing the EUN or not.

I don't see anything with the info you have posted that says the engine is not original to the car. There are also head codes on the center exhaust ports.

The VIN you posted 2426798136109 should be 242679B136109, Post some pictures of that 69 Vert when you have a chance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It may be numbers matching... those digits above the "YS" are not the ones that have to match the VIN serial number. Those are just an engine sequence number and to connect those to the car you'll need the PHS docs.

To get a positive ID on the block, you need two more codes. The first one is on top of the block near the distributor. It'll be 4 characters: one alpha followed by three numeric. This is the date code of when the block was cast.
The next code is down "behind" the passenger side head, next to where the transmission bolts up. In your case, I'm betting you'll find it to be 9790071.

Lastly, look down low on the front of the block, passenger side, next to the timing cover. This is where the VIN stamp will be. It'll be "vertical" and often very hard to see. You'll have to get underneath probably to be able to see it.

Bear


----------

